# is saltine crackers and rice okay to eat?



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

is saltine crackers and rice okay to eat? i mean with IBS-D?


----------



## Jane1721 (May 12, 2002)

I just read on another post that refined carbs cause a lot of people with IBS trouble and they have better results with a high protein diet. I don't know if this is the case with you, but I personally have to go high-carb, low-protein (and I've seen this recommendation the most).When I first changed my eating to get my symptoms under control, I ate chicken and rice for a week. I forget where I came up with that one, I was convinced I read it on this board but I can't find it now!! Rice and saltines are very bland, have no insoluble fiber, and no (or very little) fat, so you should be okay.


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

When my stomach is off I always eat white rice (with no seasoning) saltines and jello and clear soups. That always helps after a few days.


----------

